# Nicoticket Group Buy



## cfm78910 (1/3/15)

Hi Guys

I want to order juices directly from Nicoticket, I have an account with them. These juices aren't easy to find here unless you are happy to buy whatever is available in whatever mg happens to be left. Before I place my order I thought I'll find out first if there are others who may want to order too. I am happy to coordinate the group buy. When the juices arrive I will deliver them to you if you are based in Cape Town or surrounds. For the out of towners I'll ship them to you, all you need to do is pay for the shipping.

I'm happy to wait until close of business on Wednesday before I place the order.

Let me know if there are any takers.

Cheers. 

Chris


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/15)

One thread for the group buy is sufficient Chris... please post all messages in this one thread rather than posting in other threads. The other two threads have been delted.

Many thanks!


----------



## Ashley A (1/3/15)

Hi Chris, roughly what type of price do you expect it to reach here at and how long do you think it will take to get here?


----------



## cfm78910 (1/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Hi Chris, roughly what type of price do you expect it to reach here at and how long do you think it will take to get here?


Sorry, forgot to mention that the juices cost $9.99 for 30ml. Will be a bit more than that depending on how many people buy because we share the shipping. Probably about 2 weeks to get here.


----------



## BillW (1/3/15)

Is this juice not available locally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt (1/3/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that the juices cost $9.99 for 30ml. Will be a bit more than that depending on how many people buy because we share the shipping. Probably about 2 weeks to get here.



$9.99 is for 15ml not 30ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (1/3/15)

I hope you are factoring in duty on your calculations as well. Juice is not cheap to bring into SA. There is already a retailer in SA doing Nicoticket at seriously ridiculous pricing already - and is CT based.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

Dude, Juicy Joes is so much easier, which juice are you after from Nicoticket?
Im all for import juice but lets get something we dont already have here in SA, like Juicy Ohms, suck my juice, villain vapors, white rabbit and so forth..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt (1/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Dude, Juicy Joes is so much easier, which juice are you after from Nicoticket?
> Im all for import juice but lets get something we dont already have here in SA, like Juicy Ohms, suck my juice, villain vapors, white rabbit and so forth..


I have been wanting to order from Juicy Joes but they dont stock 0mg.


----------



## Zegee (1/3/15)

why not request 0mg from juicy im sure he can make a plan for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt (1/3/15)

Zegee said:


> why not request 0mg from juicy im sure he can make a plan for you.


I sent a few emails a while back with no response


----------



## Zegee (1/3/15)

BigAnt said:


> I sent a few emails a while back with no response


that doesnt sound like Juicy .... he was busy with a move and so on maybe give him an opportunity to come back to you on forum via a PM.

@ShaneW can you help this chap out ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/3/15)

Hi @ShaneW, can you please advise if you can assist the guys with this


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

BigAnt said:


> I sent a few emails a while back with no response



I'm sure they'll get back to you pretty soon bud, I've always got great service from Juicy Joes'.
+1 on what Zegee said about the 'move'.


 Back on the topic of a joose group buy though................. High Voltage, G2 vapor and so many others.


----------



## cfm78910 (1/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Dude, Juicy Joes is so much easier, which juice are you after from Nicoticket?
> Im all for import juice but lets get something we dont already have here in SA, like Juicy Ohms, suck my juice, villain vapors, white rabbit and so forth..


Like I said in the original post if you are happy to buy whatever is available locally in whatever mg is left then do it. The flavours I wan't are not available in the mg I prefer.

Don't worry, I'll ask a moderator to remove this post.


----------



## huffnpuff (1/3/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Like I said in the original post if you are happy to buy whatever is available locally in whatever mg is left then do it. The flavours I wan't are not available in the mg I prefer.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll ask a moderator to remove this post.



No, I'm keen especially getting in 60ml bottles in 6mg. Still looking what I want


----------



## Dr Evil (1/3/15)

I know @ShaneW personally and he really is a great guy. He finally finished relocating and getting his house sorted a few weeks ago. 

I'll send him a message and link him to this thread. 

If you do decide to bring in juice just remember, shipping as well as customs add to the price, also there is a very good chance of the stuff getting confiscated. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## ShaneW (1/3/15)

Hey guys, unfortunately my response here has to be limited, according to forum rules. 
@BigAnt... I do apologise for your experience but I can't recall receiving any email requests for 0mg, I'll PM you shortly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt (1/3/15)

ShaneW said:


> Hey guys, unfortunately my response here has to be limited, according to forum rules.
> @BigAnt... I do apologise for your experience but I can't recall receiving any email requests for 0mg, I'll PM you shortly.


----------



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Like I said in the original post if you are happy to buy whatever is available locally in whatever mg is left then do it. The flavours I wan't are not available in the mg I prefer.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll ask a moderator to remove this post.



No need to delete this thread bud. And sorry if you felt my comments were out of order or something, I wasnt trying to give you grief in anyway. If I could get more juice that I haven't tried I'd be all aboard. Good luck with the group buy


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

May I make a suggestion guys
Use it or dont use it

Decide what you all want and one of you send the total list to @ShaneW 

I think Shane orders from Nicoticket fairly regularly. I am reasonably confident he can get it all for you on his next order. 

I have ordered numerous times from Shane at juicy Joes and his service is always top notch

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

I have moved this thread for now to the "who has stock" forum so @ShaneW can respond if he chooses to

@ShaneW thanks for respecting forum rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (2/3/15)

Not that I was interested in buying but Wow! got some serious vibes off this thread.

I saw a thread elsewhere in the forum about how it is much more efficient (possibly even cheaper?) to actually buy Nicoticket from juicy joes, its was very logical and plain to see. Couldn't a link have been put here for the OP to decide instead of deciding for him? Together with the quote below a compelling argument and good suggestion instead of what looks like dubious tactics to prevent a group buy.



Silver said:


> May I make a suggestion guys
> Use it or dont use it
> 
> Decide what you all want and one of you send the total list to @ShaneW
> ...



I would like to declare that I have no vested interest in any goings on here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth (2/3/15)

eciggies also stock Nicoticket now and they do have 0mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/15)

Fickie said:


> Not that I was interested in buying but Wow! got some serious vibes off this thread.
> 
> I saw a thread elsewhere in the forum about how it is much more efficient (possibly even cheaper?) to actually buy Nicoticket from juicy joes, its was very logical and plain to see. Couldn't a link have been put here for the OP to decide instead of deciding for him? Together with the quote below a compelling argument and good suggestion instead of what looks like dubious tactics to prevent a group buy.
> 
> I would like to declare that I have no vested interest in any goings on here.


Am sure it was done with the best of intentions, but agree it comes off somewhat paternalistic.


----------



## Sir Vape (2/3/15)

Hello all

Why is this thread in the vendors section?


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hello all
> 
> Why is this thread in the vendors section?



For shits and giggles 

No, seriously...



Silver said:


> I have moved this thread for now to the "who has stock" forum so @ShaneW can respond if he chooses to
> 
> @ShaneW thanks for respecting forum rules


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hello all
> 
> Why is this thread in the vendors section?



It started off in the Group Buy section, then it was moved to Archive, and then here so Shane could reply!


----------



## Sir Vape (2/3/15)

Aaaaaah cool


----------



## ShaneW (2/3/15)

Hi Guys

I have no issue with someone ordering directly from Nicoticket, especially if I am out of stock of what they are looking for. Chris is vaping 18mg and I know that he is looking for something that I am currently sold out of. I do not blame him for going this route, he has found his ADV and there is nothing avaiable locally in the strength he is wanting.

I carry limited amounts of 18mg, which often sits for months without moving. The reason for carrying limited amounts is not to prejudice against anyone but simply trying to keep stock of what is moving at the time. It takes a considerable amount of capital to stock every strength in every flavour. As an example, I recently added 3mg to the line up to meet the latest demand, this increased my stock holding but at least an additional 50 bottles (R11 000) - of Nicoticket alone. I know as consumers this should not be a concern to you but I thought it needed an explanation.
Unfortunetely most of the "medium size" retailers like ourselves are still in the building phase and cannot keep everyone happy, as much as we would love to.

I am happy to take any special orders for any mg or flavour that they stock and include in my next order. I cant give an exact ETA on the next order as I am currently sitting with around 150 bottles left of Nicoticket and I usually reorder when it gets down to around 100. I do however expect this to be within the next 2-3 weeks. I also cannot place small orders, I order in bulk and have to meet minimum order quantities.

Hope this helps to understand the situation a bit.

My only advice to anyone wanting to go the route of ordering directly is to check all your pricing and delivery times.

Regards,

Shane

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneW (2/3/15)

Also... When I say medium size, this would be in comparison to other vaping retailers, not the normal retail sector. We are still a home run, family business and in no way a medium sized retail business.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (3/3/15)

Thanks for responding and clearing it up @ShaneW


----------

